# Do shrimp have memory?



## AquaNekoMobile

I've always wondered about that. Like with fish they can recognize food with a human showing up and some have demonstrated memory retention by doing tricks like the goldfish tricks you've seen on youtube.

I wonder if shrimps have memory?


----------



## george

Most of my fishes, but mainly the gouramy tend to get hype when I open the glass lid and getting ready to feed them. But sometimes when I get close to the glass to make sure everyone is OK not necessarily that I'm feeding them, them get together like it's time to feed.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I'm wondering if you can do shrimp tricks. 

MODS: 

Can you move this to the shrimp forum? Thanks.


----------



## KeMo

The cleaner shrimp I have in my saltwater tank comes out to see me everytime I walk buy the tank. I can even just put my face up to the glass and he will jump the glass trying to clean my face
I would say they do somewhat.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

KeMo said:


> The cleaner shrimp I have in my saltwater tank comes out to see me everytime I walk buy the tank. I can even just put my face up to the glass and he will jump the glass trying to clean my face
> I would say they do somewhat.


That is so awesome.


----------

